# Pass/Fail Rate



## hatsuo (Mar 14, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone knew the pass/fail student rate of those actually start and finish an EMT-B program?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 14, 2011)

It varies wildly by program. The program I took had a horrible pass rate. You should be able to look up the schools pass rate through your state health department in most places. I know here in Texas you can. Remember that the pass rate for the class itself is less important than the pass rate for the NREMT. There are lots of places out there that will pass you just to get your money but it doesn't mean you can pass the NREMT.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 14, 2011)

Agree with BBG (lol) 

My program was awesome. You can go by NREMT statistics if that's what you are looking for. 

Here is an article I wrote about my program. There are statistics in there if you wish to read it. 

http://theoaklandpress.com/articles/2011/02/12/news/local_news/doc4d55f2a192178806252456.txt


----------



## hatsuo (Mar 15, 2011)

*Great article*

Thanks for the replies. It's funny how to some the EMT-B and Medic Courses are hard and to others is just a breeze...............I am starting basic in a couple of days and will post my experience within the next 4 months including the pass/fail status.


----------



## Rykielz (Mar 17, 2011)

As stated earlier, the programs vary greatly by school; but even moreso by region. In Southern California "most" EMT-B programs have an 80+% pass rate, but you should also take into account how limited the scope is. Out in Texas there's a bigger scope, which means more responsibility, and consequently tougher programs than out here I'm sure.


----------



## reaper (Mar 17, 2011)

Never look at a Pass/Fail rate of a school. That does not show how the school is. Anyone can teach a group of people to pass the NREMT. This does not mean they received a quality education.


----------



## Tommerag (Mar 19, 2011)

hatsuo said:


> Thanks for the replies. It's funny how to some the EMT-B and Medic Courses are hard and to others is just a breeze...............I am starting basic in a couple of days and will post my experience within the next 4 months including the pass/fail status.



I think another factor for why some people say they are hard or easy, depends on how much effort the person going through the class puts into it. You only get what you want out of it by how much you put into it.


----------



## Zodiac (Mar 20, 2011)

My EMT-IV course here in Tennessee witnessed just over a 50% fail/drop rate and I was told that's just about the norm for that particular program. It's not something I'd consider especially difficult, it just requires that you actually sit down and study on your own time, which a lot of people aren't willing to do. If you put forth the effort, you should have no problems.


----------



## CAPilot55 (Mar 20, 2011)

Ya, the school I went to has like a 35% pass rate...But I was able to pass the NREMT so who cares right..A bright side to my school, it was cheap!!


----------

